# Wnba



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Who here follows the WNBA? I, just this season, have become a fan of the WNBA. It is a good consolation prize when the NBA season is over. I like Michelle Snow and Stacey Dales-Schuman who do you like?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

It's ok once in a while. If women started dunking it'd be more worthwhile. I like the players you picked, but Sue Bird looks to have Seattle on track this year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Straight-up and honest...I tried watching a few games during its inaugural season, and I just couldn't get into it at all. 

I check the news stories once and a while...I find it interesting that the L.A. team punked the Sacramento team again, and in overtime, no less! :laugh:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I never watch the games becasue they are never on up here in Canada but follow it at WNBA.com and discussing it at fanhome.com, hopefully there will be enough fans to discuss it here!


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm a fan of Seattle and Phoenix . . . . Sue Bird and Lisa Harrison are hot. The ball really is no good, though. Women's basketball is praised because it's supposedly played the way basketball is meant to be played, but I think that their game is TOO team-oriented, and has no... how should I put this... personality? Teams don't have anything that seperates them from each other. For example, in football, you could compare the Tennessee Titans to the St. Louis Rams. The Rams are a high-octane offense that plays a fast, stationary defense, whereas the Titans are a smashmouth football team that has a strong, motion-oriented defense. Those teams have an identity. NBA teams do as well. For example, the Bulls will forever be linked to Michael Jordan; they'll always have a history, an air of greatness. The Lakers, you think of with Kobe, Shaq, and Phil. Or take the Kings, you think of a pass-first, running team. Or even older teams, such as Run TMC, or U. of Houston's Phi Slamma Jamma, or Louisville's Doctors of Dunk, or UNC's big six from a few years back. The WNBA doesn't have any teams building anything like that, and if they do, they're not getting more pub than the rest of the league. 

That said, I think I'm going to Yahoo! now to start a Sue Bird fan club.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Lisa Harrison is HOT!!!!!!!! I liked her before all the publicity she got about deciding to pose for playboy or not. Another cutie is Becky Hammon for my NY Liberty. Liberty is my team they are 6-3 right now. WNBA is pretty good. Although many people think the ladies are ugly and tomboyish I personally think there a quite a few fine women ballin in the WNBA. The play can be lackluster at times but I love the passion and love for the game the ladies have.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Lisa Harrison went to Southern High School in Louisville, which is very close to me. I've met her, and she's even hotter in person. Phil Simms went there, too... my dad used to play pickup games with him all the time.

I'll go check out Becky Hammon now


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i don't watch the wnba because, no offense to anyone, i find it boring. :dead: 

lol...hey, maybe i should start posting who i think is hot in the nba...lol...kidding.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Lisa Harrison is definitly hot!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*WNBA*

I like the Sparks, Lesley is my favorite player. But Lisa Harrison is smokin' hot!


----------



## BballChickaDee (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey,
Yeah I just started really liking the WNBA this year. So far my favorite players are Sue Bird, Sheryl Swoopes, and Lisa Leslie...and my fav. team is the Orlando Miracle. The Liberty is pretty nice too.


----------



## LiLBalla13 (Jul 19, 2002)

Same here with liking the WNBA, I just wanna see how the play and all I wanted to see it a dunk. And I missed Lisa Lesile dunked.
But I'm mainly watch Michelle Snow, who has potential to dunk. I support the team in the Dirty South, yep Houston.


----------



## Mr. Vin Diesel (Aug 10, 2002)

I just started watching the WNBA since the fever got good.
Tamika Catchings is probaly better than 90% of the guys in the NBA, last time I checked she was leading the WNBA in scoring, steals, 3 pointers made, 3rd in rebounds, 7th in blocked shots, and 12th in assists and she's the favorite for MVP, defensive player of the year and rookie of the year. Damn!


----------

